# Stretch Mark Remedies?



## minimoomin (Jul 3, 2015)

I know this is an odd place to ask, but does anyone have any remedies for stretch marks? I have a lot going down my lower thighs and calves, and they make me not want to wear shorts and feel incredibly self conscious whenever I have to. They're bright purple and I have very white skin. Does anyone have any home remedies? I find I can't trust anything online, but I trust you guys!  


Side note, I started getting them when I took piles which dried my skin to help get rid of my acne (which worked!), but it meant the rest of my skin got really dry and now stretches really easily.


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Jul 6, 2015)

I heard coconut oil works .. but I don't know 

you would have to try it 

have you also tried surfing the web in finding something ... ?


----------



## minimoomin (Jul 9, 2015)

The only things I've found are like $40 creams, and I don't want to pay that money if it's not going to work. I'll try coconut oil though &#128516;


----------



## MILU (Sep 24, 2015)

Have you tried coconut oil? Does it work?

Here rosehip oil is well known as being a good way to treat stretch marks.


----------

